# Double Posts



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

If you post in reply to yourself the forums will now merge your posts together, preventing double posting.

Like this...


----------



## Darkness (Jul 1, 2008)

Very cool.

*edit - snip to prevent confusion*

So it _does_ bump the thread. Very nice work indeed, Michael.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

Darkness said:


> Very cool.
> 
> *edit - snip to prevent confusion*
> 
> So it _does_ bump the thread. Very nice work indeed, Michael.




The bump tool bumps the thread - but posting a reply to yourself should not.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe I was imagining things, then.

Still, I think if this bumped the thread it would benefit people updating a House Rules/Story Hour/whatever thread in which they happen to have the last post.
Of course, they can always just fork off a new thread announcing the update...


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

Darkness said:


> Maybe I was imagining things, then.
> 
> Still, I think if this bumped the thread it would benefit people updating a House Rules/Story Hour/whatever thread in which they happen to have the last post.
> Of course, they can always just fork off a new thread announcing the update...



Not necessary unless they post on the same day. This mod only applies to posts made within 24 hours of each other.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 1, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty neat.

Pretty neat indeed.

And, postcount is unaffected too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> The bump tool bumps the thread - but posting a reply to yourself should not.




There is a bump tool?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 1, 2008)

Reveille said:


> There is a bump tool?




I believe that it is a mod-only tool. Darkness has broken the code of silence and will be illuminated.

Believe me, that is the worst thing you can do to darkness


----------



## Darkness (Jul 2, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:


> I believe that it is a mod-only tool. Darkness has broken the code of silence and will be illuminated.
> 
> Believe me, that is the worst thing you can do to darkness



Actually, that was Mike.  I said nothing about the **m* *o**.

Also, I was right about auto-merge bumping threads:


----------



## Nifft (Jul 2, 2008)

Is there an option to deliberately NOT merge posts? Those of us who do long handbook-style threads often want several posts in a row, and deliberately "reserve" posts when starting a thread.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Graf (Jul 3, 2008)

Just to update the thread.

I think, in his infinite wisdom, MM rethought this automerge thing.
Which was nice, because I'm short on sanity already and the whole automerge->massive mess was making me nuts on by PbP games.


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 3, 2008)

I wrote this in the other thread, but  I will say it here as well:

Why not make it WAY LESS than 24 hours? Can that be done? 

Make it like 5 or 10 minutes. . . I don't see double posts beyond that time limit really ever being an issue.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> I wrote this in the other thread, but  I will say it here as well:
> 
> Why not make it WAY LESS than 24 hours? Can that be done?
> 
> Make it like 5 or 10 minutes. . . I don't see double posts beyond that time limit really ever being an issue.




If that's possible, five minutes would be really good.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 3, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> Make it like 5 or 10 minutes. . . I don't see double posts beyond that time limit really ever being an issue.



 Back when the board was not nearly as quick & responsive as it is now, I double-posted with half an hour in between.

5-10 minutes won't scratch my reserve-space itch.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Graf (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah. It's just not a good idea for some boards. There are a whole bunch of posts that I use for keeping track of campaign details and resolving problems where I'll post two or three times in five minutes.

Sometimes it's a back and forth, but sometimes I owe people answers and I'm just blasting it out.


----------

